# [SOLVED] Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver



## HarumScarumbone (May 16, 2009)

Hello,​
I recently reformatted my acer extensa 4420 and am currently installing the drivers for it. All has gone well except my wireless networking adapter. My ethernet works fine, but wireless is very crucial for me because I am on the go. Whenever I install it, my device manager says the driver did not install correctly.(It comes up under network adapters but with a yellow exclamation point.) I've tried a few different drivers and none work, not even the one auto-recommended from DriverGenius. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Hi,
Can you go to the Device Manager
Post all the errors you have (yellow !? or red x)

On the wireless error can you:
Right Click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## HarumScarumbone (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9182/errx.jpg

*When i reformatted I downgraded from Windows Vista to XP pro w/ sp2.


----------



## HarumScarumbone (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Device instance ID- PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_E003105B&REV_01\4&11E8A9CE&0&0028


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

What is under Other Devices?

From you screenshot you have more errors there.

Please post the errors you have under Other Devices.
Along with the Device Instance ID's

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## HarumScarumbone (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

My graphics card had not yet been installed, there is nothing there anymore.

*Wireless error remains.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Hi,
Have you tried the ACER Site:
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&areaid=2&formid=3394#results
Select Notebook/extensa 4420 

You wireless should be:

Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver Ver. 4.100.15.5 Extensa 5220 Windows XP
(Different Model #, but that is how Acer does it. It should be the Same driver). 

But before you install this driver, please post your other errors.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## HarumScarumbone (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Im getting no other errors, this is the only error on my device manager so if this is successful i should be set.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Hi,
Not according to your Screenshot.

In the Device Manager, just under your Network Controllers it states OTHER DEVICES with a Yellow ?.
Click on the + to open that colum?

What does it list?

Bill


----------



## HarumScarumbone (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Under other devices it listed that it had seen my graphics card, but hadnt installed it. I ran the installation for the ati graphics card shortly after and that whole thing is gone now.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Did the wireless driver install?
Bill


----------



## HarumScarumbone (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Sorry, had to sleep, and no it did not. What i did was uninstall everything related to that adapter (previous attempts) and installed the recommended one, all I got was this.

http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/1177/errrr.png

Device Instance Ids-PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_E003105B&REV_01\4&11E8A9CE&0&0028

Hardware Ids-
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_E003105B&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_E003105B
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&CC_0280


----------



## HarumScarumbone (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Anyone?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Hi,
Sorry for the delay.
Try this driver:
http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/2...-driver-4.170.77.3-windows-free-download.html

Scroll down to Driver Download
Input the code requested (It is Case Sensitive)
Download: *broadcom_bcm-43xx-4.170.77.3.zip local download << Official Server of download1.opendrivers.com.*
The download is slow (sorry).

I have checked the code of this driver and it should work.
Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## HarumScarumbone (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Its working, thanks a bunch for all the help, greatly appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Extensa Network Adapter Driver*

Glad to hear it.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

